# Blackhawk .357 50th on order



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually found one NIB and it should be here this week (fingers crossed). Now my biggest problem is finding .357 magnums... somewhere... anywhere! I am not even going to attempt to find any .38 special.

I would like to get wood grips (red mahogany or rosewood if possible) with the Ruger logo to match my Single Six. Yes, I have Googled for them and have seen replacement grips anywhere from $10 to $100 or more. Since this is _*THE*_ place to come for advice, where is a good place to get replacement grips?

I am looking forward to taking this to the range as soon as it stops raining and as soon as I can find some .357's!

Scott


----------

